# Intestinal muscles disorders?Anyone on Reglan?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I was doing muscles research on the web because i have stiff legs and intestinal muscles.I end up on a distrophy website.I think this is interesting as they attribute bowel motility to muscle dysfunction which many people here must have.Eg;People with pelvic floors dysfunction and so on...http://www.mda.org/publications/fa-mmd-qa.html


> Drugs such as metoclopramide (Reglan) help move things along the digestive tract and are sometimes used to treat problems in this area in MMD.












> The digestive tract and uterus (womb) are often affected in myotonic dystrophy. These organs contain involuntary muscles, which can weaken or develop myotonia (trouble relaxing). Abnormalities in the brain can lead to excessive sleepiness or apathy. The heart (especially the "electrical" part) can also be affected.


ANYONE ON REGLAN?


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> I was doing muscles research on the web because i have stiff legs and intestinal muscles.I end up on a distrophy website.I think this is interesting as they attribute bowel motility to muscle dysfunction which many people here must have.Eg;People with pelvic floors dysfunction and so on...http://www.mda.org/publications/fa-mmd-qa.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take Reglan for gastroperesis...not muscle disorders.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Spas,ive been on reglan 8 years- its a miracle for me- i only take a low dose- 10mg at dinner and again at bed- this is enough to help me get the poop out of me- I take miralax and MOM but without the reglan i have IE big time- Flux swaers the reglan has nothing to do with it but the dr. did put me opn it for motility reasons and it does help- I tried to come off and was back to sqaure one and felt BAD. I also have reflux- mild- but thei reglan deals with that as well. there is alot f scarey info about this drug but i leave it in Gods hands b/c right now this is the oNLY thing that helps me. Lori


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Lorilou.Incomplete evacuation is kind of a problem for me too.I will mention reglan to my next appointment.Since pelvic floor is suppose to cause constipation then maybe that's why it help rigth?


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.articles.co.nz/ezineready.php?id=132442Spasman, the above link points out that you should not take reglan for more than 12 weeks at a time because of side-effects. It also suggests that clowns mustard is a safer alternative. I checked it out and it is the ingredient in iberogast, which has been discussed on IBSGroup in the past.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

how exactly does clown mustard replace reglan- i googled it and seems it can be used to treat ibs-d as well....i couldnt find much on it andd the link above gave us info on peppermint...if there is a natural replacement for reglan Id be interested- i have no side effeccts except that i get tired alot- may or may not be the regaln- I only take it at night... anyone tried this clowns stuff? if so id love to hear about it...Lori


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Iberogast dosen't help motility at all....


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Spas,youre inCanada so have you tried domperidone- its supposed to be like reglan but without the side effects.... my dr. wont give me a script b/c its not fda apporved in the US..... bummer- if I were you id give it a shot. :


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been on reglan for gastroparesis (slow stomach emptying) and I can assure you it is the drug from hell. VERY few people respond well to it - it makes you incredibly tired and can cause neurological disorders in the long run as well as depression. Domperidone basically is the no-side effect form of reglan. It doesn't cause the neurological side effects b/c it doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier. People typically respond much better to this - although I've never heard of either being used for IBS. You can order domperidone online from Canada or other countries w/o a prescription, but I would definitely talk to your doctor about it first.


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

SpasmanDont want to raise hopes...but after having physical therapy for pelvic pain (levator ani syndrome) I am finding my constipation reducing. Biofeedback didn't do much. However, physical therapy seems to be helping. Of course I am using zelnorm so something may be happening due ot the passage of time also.I have had debilitating pain in the past 2.5 months and most of my time has been spent lying at home (or enduring pain while sitting and walking). The physical therapist does skin rolling and trigger point therapy , similar to as outlined in the book ' A headache in the pelvis'. A few pages in the book deal with IBS / chronic constipation / anal fissures due to pelvic floor dysfunction. My constipation did not seem to be entirely due to PFD because the stool used to get stuck higher up in the colon.However, now it 'appears' that once PFD reduces, the stool does not get stuck higher in the colon also. I definitely have very tight pelvic muscles AND also abdominal muscles. They are becoming loose now - as is evidenced by the reduced pain in physical therapy. Not many docs in conventional medicine know about this. I got onto this because of intense pain and colorectal surgeon / docs asked me to live with the pain.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

did some reading on domperidone- fda has warnings about it- can cause sudden death- cardiac problems....also a while back I was trying to get some as an alterantive- all the sites require a script and my dr. wont write one...where did you find a site that does not need a script?


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

ramana said:


> SpasmanDont want to raise hopes...but after having physical therapy for pelvic pain (levator ani syndrome) I am finding my constipation reducing. Biofeedback didn't do much. However, physical therapy seems to be helping. Of course I am using zelnorm so something may be happening due ot the passage of time also.I have had debilitating pain in the past 2.5 months and most of my time has been spent lying at home (or enduring pain while sitting and walking). The physical therapist does skin rolling and trigger point therapy , similar to as outlined in the book ' A headache in the pelvis'. A few pages in the book deal with IBS / chronic constipation / anal fissures due to pelvic floor dysfunction. My constipation did not seem to be entirely due to PFD because the stool used to get stuck higher up in the colon.However, now it 'appears' that once PFD reduces, the stool does not get stuck higher in the colon also. I definitely have very tight pelvic muscles AND also abdominal muscles. They are becoming loose now - as is evidenced by the reduced pain in physical therapy. Not many docs in conventional medicine know about this. I got onto this because of intense pain and colorectal surgeon / docs asked me to live with the pain.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for your post. I think I may have made a mistake in sending this so here goes again. I was quite interested in what you said about the physical therapy helping you, as I have the same problem of bm's getting stuck high up in the colon, and I was thinking maybe it was an enterocele I had that was causing that to happen, as I always have a feeling that I either need a bm or to pass gas. When I pass gas, it helps, but 2 minutes later I have trapped gas again, so wasn't sure if that's ibs or not. I never know in the morning if I need a bm or if its gas and I think then maybe I need a bm so I sit there on the toilet everyday, but the more I do the more I keep feeling there's more to come, and I never feel relief that I've finished, and all day every day I have trapped gas, after been to the toilet, so I'm wondering if it was trapped gas in the first place, and not a call to the toilet atal. so now I'm wondering if I don't go to the bathroom and instead see what happens i.e. would I get rid of gas instead, how things would go. I feel I'm going round and round in cirles everyday, and its all started in the morning because I "think" I need the bathroom. This is driving me crazy, bonkers, and I wish I knew how to relieve it. Can you tell me if your symptoms is the same as mine. I tried so many things and can't get an answer to solve this, so wonder if physical therapy is something I could try. Thanks for reading my post, and glad the physical therapy is helping you. Mary


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

***


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Mary2001I don't have the trapped gas symptoms. For me stool appeared to get stuck on the left side. Just below the stomach. Try physical therapy if it helps. I went to a PT trained in pelvic pain because I had that. Did you try squatting while evacuating. It helps


----------

